# Question about first parts of names



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

If dog's share the same first part of their registered names, is that generally a kennel name and would likely mean the dogs are related? I ask because I could not find Peanuts mom on OFA (Amber's Autumn Sunrise) but I did find another female golden with the same start (AMBER'S AUTUMN OF STONINGTON). Think it's probably a coincidence?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Without looking at the pedigrees, it's hard to say. Amber is not an unusual name for a Golden.

Only one parent of Amber's Autum of Stonington is listed on the OFA website, her mother-BENNINGTON SAYLOR'S AMBER. And of course you can keep on going back from there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good question Shelly.

First of all I didn't know Peanut was registered.

Now, answering your question, I believe the AKC recognizes 30 dogs (same breed), with the same name. I wish I knew the name of this one Golden where we go to train, but someone told us that the AKC had to put a Roman number behind it, because 29 other Goldens had the same name I guess.
I'm not sure if that helps you, but also Peanut probably wouldn't be related to this dog your talking about. People can mistakenly have the SAME kennel names, and never realize it....

-Hope this helps! If not, I don't know what to tell you!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

you can get Peanut's pedigree off the AKC site for $12


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> you can get Peanut's pedigree off the AKC site for $12


Since he's two years old it will cost quite a bit more to register him now but I just got an idea from another thread that I can just order his parents 5 generation pedigree on pay day and see his ancestors. That should be fun  Thanks


----------

